# newbie with plants.



## degraaf55 (Nov 5, 2012)

So I tried plants before from pet smart failed pretty bad. But after reading the warnings here I now understand why. 

So my question is I want some thing fairly easy for the carpet. I have gravel substrate. And I also want something that will grow on the wood I bought. My goal is to have it look like a bonsai tree kind of. 

I heard something like Christmas moss can work. But idk how to go about it. Do I set the ball of it on the tree and it grows up there. Or on the substrate and it grows up the tree? 

And my lighting is just the fluerescant bulbs from pet smart but would upgrade if needed.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

The various mosses will grow on just about any surface. Or even just free floating. However, you may have a stagger period depending on how the moss was grown. A lot of forms of moss are grown terrestrially (they grow faster this way) and die back for a while when they are again submerged.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Anubias if you tie it tot he wood the roots will grab hold and grow. although the leaves are slow growing the roots find a home rather fast. There are several types of anubias to and they look very lush when they take. Easy to plant care for and cut and string on just about any item you have in the tank.


----------

